# where to look to rescue?



## coo more like cool (Jun 12, 2016)

i've really been wanting to rescue a pigeon/dove for awhile rather than buying one from a breeder or a pet store. in my area (birmingham, AL) there are no animal shelters with pigeons or doves. i've checked petango, petfinder, craigslist, classifiedny, adopt-a-pet, etc. yet still no results. the only results i have gotten i did message, but still no replies. i've messaged about five different people with birds last week yet i have gotten no replies. i've even messaged rescues far away from me, such as palomacy (mickacoo) with still no reply. the only racing group near me i could possibly rescue from looks like it is no longer in business. i'm even willing to go near atlanta, GA or in other places in alabama. i really want to try to stay away from buying from a pet store. does anyone know other places i can look (online or in person)? i know i'm being annoying with all these posts asking for where to find a pigeon rescue, yet i really would like to know. thanks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why do you want a pigeon? They usually like to be with other pigeons, rather than alone. Different if it is a disabled pigeon who can't be with other birds. Should at least be in a pair.
I would think pet shops would have domesticated breeds, not ferals, if they had pigeons at all. People do come on here off and on who are looking for a home for their bird.
Where are you located?
We have an adoption section. Here is the link

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Craigs List in Birmingham has homing pigeons for free. Hate to think of where they will end up.

https://bham.craigslist.org/pet/5630488135.html


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3, in my spare time I flag, and sign petitions too.


----------



## coo more like cool (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster said:


> Jay3, in my spare time I flag, and sign petitions too.


Good for you!


----------

